# The glory of God diminished?



## passingpilgrim (Dec 15, 2010)

How would you respond if someone asked:

"how does not having a reformed/calvinistic view of salvation diminish God's glory?"


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 15, 2010)

We do not see the glory of God fully because too much power is given to man and taken from God.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 15, 2010)

Keith - 

The whole idea of "giving God glory" is that he gets the praise. Since we don't praise someone for something they didn't do, to the extent that I get credit for bringing about my salvation, God doesn't, and thus He doesn't get the praise for it. If you think that you contributed even 1% to your salvation - if that 1% is the determinative factor, then calling it "1%" is irrelevent and the bottom line is that you were the key to your salvation and it is possible to come away thinking that you saved yourself. 
And where in that construction is there any room for giving God credit for it, when we take ultimate credit?

Anyway, the short answer is that God won't share His glory, to the extent we claim it for ourselves, God is not receiving it.


----------



## passingpilgrim (Dec 15, 2010)

Ben,

Thanks for your response. I like the way you put it. I agree with you that either God is totally responsible for our salvation, therefore totally worthy of ALL the glory. I find it amazing sometimes that that is missed by so many in their search of the Scriptures


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 15, 2010)

My pleasure, Keith.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 15, 2010)

See Ben, you aren't a complete meanie!


----------



## Skyler (Dec 15, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> See Ben, you aren't a complete meanie!


 
Oooh. Wrong answer.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 15, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> See Ben, you aren't a complete meanie!


 
Boliver - 

I don't believe that I _am_ a meanie. I just recognize that I can be perceived as such.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 15, 2010)

So you are a misunderstood Teddy Bear? 


(said in jest of course)


----------



## Andres (Dec 15, 2010)

Keith, as Boliver and Ben already mentioned, anything we (supposedly) contribute to our salvation, takes away from God's work and subsequent glory in our salvation. Here is an example: In my old Pentecostal church one of the ministers used to fondly remark during altar calls that if there were 100 steps between us and Chirst, all we had to do was take one step and Christ would take the other 99. This of course is a rank-arminian ploy to get people to "choose" Christ. The reality is that even 1 step on our own in the salvation process would be a contribution on our part and take away from God's glory. Remember the only thing we contribute to our salvation is our sin.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 15, 2010)

Jon 2:9 But I will sacrifice unto thee with the voice of thanksgiving; I will pay that that I have vowed. Salvation is of the LORD.


----------

